# Grave popper with a twist



## haunted hollows (Sep 27, 2008)

Today I decided to get into the animated phase of Halloween. With a local trip the the junk yard and the removal of a wiper motor from a Ford escort it has begun. I used as much scrap and free stuff I could find to keep it as cheap as possible. I used a dollar store head (blucky), broken 3 iron shaft, wall wart from something a threw away years ago, and misc scrap wood and hardware.

The one thing I did differently was add a doorbell to the bottom of the rigging that turns on a light when the head is at the top, this creates a really cool effect when the head "pops" up. I am really happy with the results and will attach night time photos soon.

Total cost = 9.79
wiper - 8
blucky head - 1
Door Bell - .79

I still cant attach file so please see this section of my blog.

http://hauntedhollows.blogspot.com/2008/10/grave-popper.html


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey that's pretty cool, would have never thought of using a doorbell button as a limit switch - nice one.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Thats really smart. GOOD job!!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

haunted hollows said:


> Today I decided to get into the animated phase of Halloween.


You just decided to do all that today? Fantastic job!!! 

(sorry bout the double post - my computer had a temporary freak out...)


----------



## wakingwitch (Oct 10, 2008)

*Great Idea!*

I LOVE the way it moves around the top of the headstone! Great job! I am new to this whole wonderful/terrible experience, and it's great to see "first trys" come out so great! Very inspiring!

My boss passed on his "sickness" for Halloween props to me and I'm looking forward to my 1st Halloween as a "propster". I'd like to give a big HEY-YEAH to the BOYSINBOO for indoctrinating me into the Haunt Forum!

Gotta go gross up some Bluckiies now!

Wakingwitch


----------



## haunted hollows (Sep 27, 2008)

smileyface4u23,

With all the information available on this site its hard not to get motivated, if I had more time I would get into the air powered stuff. But I will have to wait till next year.

Also I should have some night photos and video of the head popper tonight.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

clever!


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Great job, can't wait to see the night video!:devil:


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Hah! I love the gold club shaft - nice touch.
(it brings tears to the eyes of an admitted pack rat)

Great job!


----------



## haunted hollows (Sep 27, 2008)

Guys I need help, I have all the video's taken with my camera on DVD and finalized. How do I rip them onto my computer so I can post here? Maybe you can PM me so we don't hijack the thread and create a how to on computers. Sorry I am new to the whole digital camera dvd thing!!!! But I really do want to share my vids with every one.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Very cool!


----------

